# Boarding Kennels in Sitges



## Jacaranda (Dec 31, 2013)

Does anyone out there know of a boarding kennels in, or near, Sitges Barcelona


----------



## Sitges (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello! We live in Sitges and use one called 'Vila del Gos' in Vilanova for our dog. The people are great and from what we hear the prices are pretty competitive too (from €13 - €15 / day with week & month rates available)

Always a very personal choice - but definitely worth a check if you are still looking! They don't have a website - but you find them in Facebook.


----------

